# Thorcraft Cobra vintage Canadian Classic amp



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

So I got this Thorcraft Cobra amp awile back and it sounds great, sweet clean tones, not alot of headroom, but an amazing tremolo. I think it needs a cap job because it gets a bit muddy at loud volume. The original speaker isint that great so I usually line it out to a 12" speaker cab. Uses two EL-84's in the power section, so around 15-18 watts. Anyone else have one of these?

ps. All the searchs for this amp come up for the band named Thorcraft Cobra. Hopefully this post will shed a bit more light on the amp itself.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Luv the look. Thx for showing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cool Amp. Odin approves!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice !

This is a new one for me, wasn't aware of this Canadian brand.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Nice !
> 
> This is a new one for me, wasn't aware of this Canadian brand.


Looks like a stencil brand to me. Looks very similar to Regal branded amps of the time.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Oh ya this amp was made by Hank Thorkelsson. Early on he worked on radios with Gar Gillies (Garnet). He started Thorcraft in Vancouver, making class A amps in the 60's.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cask music has one for $269, for the GTA-ers.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL they just posted it a few minutes ago on their Instagram.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL they just posted it a few minutes ago on their Instagram.


I'd say it's the same amp but OP is in BC haha. Same model by the looks of it though. And yes, their IG is how I know


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Thats the Mustang, a lower wattage amp compared to the Cobra. My buddy had one and it was cool.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

So I'm fixing up the Thorcraft with a new vintage Jensen c12n and giving it some new capacitors , cant wait.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

About 7 years ago I serviced one for a fella in the GTA.
Lovely amp. Simple, highly tweak-able (though I kept it stock other than different bypass cap values on cathode 1 and 2 preamp).
Nice crunch from about 4 or 5 onward. Good transformers though on the smaller side (OT) if I remember correctly.
Put a Weber speaker in it . Can't remember the model- but it changed the whole thing into a serious piece of music business.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Nice! What kind of Weber speaker ? alnico blue? I cant wait till the Cobra is fixed up, with the new caps should be alot better.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Can't remember the model of the Weber sorry


----------



## TheCritch (Nov 8, 2020)

I have one of these guys, lovely little amp. Havent been able to find much info on them, just that it's mid 60s and made in Vancouver. Thinking about changing the speaker in mine also how does the jensen sound in comparison to stock? I happen to have one laying around...


----------



## Ricky Morelli (Dec 19, 2020)

I got one of these amps new on my birthday back in 1967. I went with my dad to Camguard Electronics that was located near Boundary and Hwy. Nr 1 in Vancouver. A great amp I used for a few years and sold it when I bought a Fender Dual Showman with 2 15 JBL at Tartini Music in New Westminster.
So I was dumb and sold the Thorcraft, but 2 years ago I found one on Ebay Canada in Quebec and had it shipped to B.C.
I put a Weber Signature Alnico in it and it sounded good....but not quite loud enough to keep up with the others in my band without miking it.
I put in a JBL K120 and it's amazing... warmer and higher volumes before it breaks up since the speaker is more
efficient. This way it will be cleaner still at a higher volume before it breaks up.


----------

